# Oliva Master Blends 1



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I had my 1st Oliva Master Blends 1. Paired it with a Boulevard Sixt Glass Quad. Ale from their Smokestack Series and loved them both.
What a great cigar and beer. Im glad Jose Oliva hit me with some more of these. I will be enjoying them for awhile!!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Ever wonder how they get that logo on the wrapper?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Had a MB1 a few weeks ago and man they have really developed into a fantastic smoke!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

triplezero24 said:


> Ever wonder how they get that logo on the wrapper?


Good question?:noidea:


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Lazer etching. They stopped doing it becuase its very hard and alot of cigars got ruined. This is what Jose Oliva told me.
The cello on this was sooo yellow. I just knew it had to be good. And it didnt dissapoint


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

man travis !! that loooks great..i bet that brew is awweeesome !!! im jealous !!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

that looks like the perfect combo right there.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

BeerAdvocate said:


> Lazer etching. They stopped doing it becuase its very hard and alot of cigars got ruined. This is what Jose Oliva told me.
> The cello on this was sooo yellow. I just knew it had to be good. And it didnt dissapoint


Ah I see. That was one of the coolest things I've ever seen. I have one left, and I think I'm gonna let it sit for a couple more years.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

never had a 1, love the 2 and the 3 was not too shabby


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

That MB1 looks great. Mighty tastey treat indeed!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

They make a great couple


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks awesome. I want to try the MB's, just havent been able to find I or II, and haven't pulled the trigger on III's yet.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

triplezero24 said:


> Ever wonder how they get that logo on the wrapper?


They actually used a lazer, but because the cigar had to be in the exact same spot each time they messed up alot of them and couldn't use them. Thats why they stopped doing it. Pretty cool though

I haven't smoked one of mine yet. I hear they are tasty though. I just can't bring myself to lighting up a rare smoke like that.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

BeerAdvocate said:


> Lazer etching. They stopped doing it becuase its very hard and alot of cigars got ruined. This is what Jose Oliva told me.
> The cello on this was sooo yellow. I just knew it had to be good. And it didnt dissapoint


Ahhh you beat me too it.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks like a great combo...I have only had the MB3 and was not that impressed...I like the V much better


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

That's a great cigar.


----------



## mark in kc (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice pairing. You can't just get that Smokestack Series anywhere.


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Great cigar glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

chip19 said:


> I haven't smoked one of mine yet. I hear they are tasty though. I just can't bring myself to lighting up a rare smoke like that.


No better time than the present! And at least you have more than one, so you shouldn't feel too bad about smoking the other. :wazzapp:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice pair!! Love that MB I, lucky me I have still lots of them!! :biggrin1:


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Excellent pairing.

I knew it had to be you, Travis, seeing the Sixth Glass Quad Ale - that's gotta be one of my favorite beers. Great selection!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Beauty of a pairing there Travis. Nice stuff 

CD


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

i've got one of these i've been saving in my humi for a while now. the cello is really yellow. i think i may have to indulge on my birthday this december.


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

That looks real nice. I'm Jealous.


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm smoking one of these right now. Mmm...


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice pairing. I've had the MB3 but never the 1 - looks amazing!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great smoke


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I had the MB1 torpedo today and just can't say enough over how good of a smoke these are.


----------

